# Cast Net's?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

What's a Good Line too use? Too Replace the Old Braille Lines in an Old Cast net? Have About 4-5 Old Cast net's that just need the Braille Line's! Did'nt wanna cut em' UP just 4 the Lead Weight's. Have never Replaced These line's before. Is this Hard to do? The Netting is Perfect on all the net's, not 1 Rip. Make Some Sinker's, or Repair Them?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im pretty sure its easy to repair..
i mean.. most nets are made outta mono line anyways.

im not an expert,, but im sure if you just patch up the spots using mono and knot tying.

should be good as new.



--- whats a braille line anyways?? HAHAHHAHA >XD


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

okay okay -lets not be so picky (but the braille thing was funny)
if it's BRAIL it is correct
if it's BRAILLE guess you gotta feel your way


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Braille!*

The 60-? LB Monofilament Line That help's U catch BAIT! The Line's That Securely close the Cast Net on retrieval. On a Cast Net with no Torn Spot's though! These 4-5 I Have=No Spot's=Don't need Patches, Just New Braille's!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just look at a complete castnet and compare the rope and go buy some like it ... Not sure but I think iys nylon . I do know that whatever you use make sure it does not absorb water . What happened to the ropes from the nets ? I take the rope off old ripped nets and add them to new castnets for extensions. Hope that helps


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Cast Nets*

Use 60# test mono for the brails. You'll also need some nylon the wrap the brails where they pass through the swivel.

Lay the net out inside out. Pull the swivel through the horn. Cut the wrap off the brails where they pass through the swivel.

Replace the brails one at a time by cutting the old brail at the leadline then pulling it through the swivel to the other end of the brail at the leadline then cutting it at the other end.

Tie the end of the new brail at the leadline then pass through the swivel, then to the other side of the net. You can use a uni or nail knot to tie the end of the brail. Allow slack in the brail.

Repeat until you're through.

Then turn the net back right side out and pull the swivel up throuigh the horn to stretch the brails. Wrap the brails just below the swivel with nylon.

I put a dab of varnish on the wrap, but some don't. It just makes the wrap last longer.

A word of warning: Some cast net brails are crimped with a heavy crimp instead of being wrapped. Bolt cutters will cut this off. You don't have to take undue care because you're going to discard the old brails anyhow.

I hope this helps. I'm no longer in the cast net making business, but still do some repairs. C2


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank's 4 The advice C2.


----------

